# Shed Raising



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Shed Raising*

Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.




























As you can see here the shed was raised about 5" The shed was originally setting on 4×12 concrete blocks. I had to straighten and level the blocks. Lots more digging.










I sat the shed down on some treated leftover 4×6 pieces from my pole barn and repeated the same thing on the other side.










In the pic to the right on the back you can see the runners that go up the middle of the building. This meant the floor had to come up. I took out a 2 ft. wide strip up the center.



















Some of the treasures I found.










And that's pretty much it. Fill the holes and fill the shed back up. It took most the day and now I can put that late garden in on the side.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


Nice work! I like your method of raising it up with the car jack.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


nice work i have to do that this summer for my 10×10 barn/workshop i noticed this winter that the floor is sagging in the middle


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


Hello Captferd

I wonder what skull is from its seems to be pretty big to be under your shed?
Maybe a ground hog whatever that may be.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


i'd venture to guess it is/was someone's pet dog.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


Good work. Now you can get back to your woodworking.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that the scull is a cat I had a few years back. (Sara :AKA One Eyed Jack) You know how when an outdoor cat gets sick and wonders off to die? Well this is were I think they do it. OK Charles I'm back to the shop.
Thanks all for reading.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


Great job


----------



## rayb444 (Sep 15, 2014)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


The car jack method is really clever. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GaGirl (Aug 18, 2020)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...


I have a 12×12 gazebo that when settled became unleveled how do I get this back to a normal leveled gazebo which I plan to close in for a shed.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Shed Raising*
> 
> Sometimes you have to put the wood work aside to take care of other stuff around the place. I've noticed online quite a few people wondering if you can raise or move a shed. Here's living proof of how quick and easy it is. Normally I have one of my several gardens next to the shed as well but this year I had to put it off because the shed was sinking into the ground and being taken over by ground hogs. I had to raise it 4". The shed is 10×20. Empty I figured it to be about 2000 lbs. So a 3 ton jack should lift it easy. I just had to dig under it enough to lay a 2×12 down as a base and set the jack on it.
> 
> ...





> I have a 12×12 gazebo that when settled became unleveled how do I get this back to a normal leveled gazebo which I plan to close in for a shed.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> - GaGirl


Im sure if you post some picks mainly where it contacts the ground we can find a solution. Just hard to say every structure is different. A nice jack or 2 will lift most of them, you just have to get it under it.


----------

